# Sudwala Lodge refurbishment update



## Suebe (May 1, 2013)

Received an update report via email about the work that is being done at Sudwala.  Has anyone else received it?

Sue


----------



## Gophesjo (May 1, 2013)

I got it but was not impressed.  The whole point of their sending the booklet was simply having a folder to put the credit card payment form in.  Nothing specific really about the insides of the units.  I have no plans to proceed.  The months lost in the transition resulted in my losing the sales of both of my units, so I am done.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 6, 2013)

I've been traveling, so just saw this message.
I also received an email which described the refurbishments, including the inside of the units.  Didn't receive a mailed booklet with a folder to include payment, however.  Did receive a mailed summary of assessment fees, though (finally).  

Not sure why the discrepencies in the communications.


----------

